# Grinder speeds?



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Is it better to have a grinder which has a slower grind speed?

Most grinders up to £500 seem to have speeds between 1100rpm to 1500rpm. Just looked at the MACAP M2D and it has a speed of 350rpm.

Richard


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you can afford it and the grinders a good make...yes I think it's better.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

slow grinding doesn't generate as much heat, drying out hose precious grains


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> slow grinding doesn't generate as much heat, drying out hose precious grains


Well that wasn't my reason....but fair enough.


----------

